# GA16 Turbo Pistons



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

Are there any directly swapable low cr pistons for the GA16?

Like the sr20 and the sr20det, anything like that. Was there ever a turbo'd version of this engine?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nope. it's going to have to be custom aftermarket.


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

figured, i was looking online for a set and the closest i could find were some off an old datson but when i tried to use them the crown of the piston stuck about a mm up above teh block.

What about the ga16e-T pistons?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there is no ga16e-t man. there was never any stock turbo ga16 made.


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

oops... saw somethinglike that on some really really obscure website ... sorry :dumbass:


----------



## PunkySentraXE (Sep 6, 2004)

I read something on here about mazda 323 pistons working after overbore. Is this just a rumor or will it really work?


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

yow i'm affraid to bore the ga16 ... have you seen how close the cylinders are??? i dont think you can take more than a mm or two out of it and then i wuld be afraid to run much if any boost.


----------



## PunkySentraXE (Sep 6, 2004)

dunno, read on here somewehere about 1.64 liters and 323 mazda pistons. . . at only .04 liters it can't be very much bore. . .


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

.04L ? put that in millimeters and then tell me you don't think it's much, lol


----------



## PunkySentraXE (Sep 6, 2004)

I really don't know much at all about it dumbass: ) Just saying what i read

However, is it possible to put the 323 pistons into a GA?


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

I see where the E-15 T has the same bore ... has anyone tried to use these pistons in a GA16?


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

E15ET pistons might be useful if you want to _increase_ compression..
Check the specs on the comp heights and you'll see why.


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

Thing is i couldnt find a tonne of details about the E15E and the E15ET

... is the difference betweent the two the crank and rods then?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Honestly you are in un-chartered territory right here. No one has thoroughly documented using different pistons in the GA16 other than Tim Mather and hose were higher comp. custom made units. If you want to know what other cars are going to fit you are going to have to mic. out the stock pistons and cylinder's and match them with something else. Hoping that something else will be a direct fit without modification is definately a pipe dream. What is the point of using them anyway, even if they are a tad-bit lower on compression they are no more durable than your stock units. If your going to do this right aftermarket units are the proper way to go. SPending money to modify something that is MARGINALLY better than stock just seems like a waste to me.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

actually i remember reading mather used the mazda 323 pistons with a slight overbore. this was back in the day though when you couldn't find a single part for a ga16de... i think he ground his own cams and reshimmed the valves!


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

wes said:


> Honestly you are in un-chartered territory right here. No one has thoroughly documented using different pistons in the GA16 other than Tim Mather and hose were higher comp. custom made units. If you want to know what other cars are going to fit you are going to have to mic. out the stock pistons and cylinder's and match them with something else. Hoping that something else will be a direct fit without modification is definately a pipe dream. What is the point of using them anyway, even if they are a tad-bit lower on compression they are no more durable than your stock units. If your going to do this right aftermarket units are the proper way to go. SPending money to modify something that is MARGINALLY better than stock just seems like a waste to me.



i agree, aftermarket is the way to go.

thing is i can get a set for an insanely cheap price (less than $50US) and i have a block and a head that is gonna be built. So while everything is disasembled i figured why not use the E15 pistons?

so yes i agree (i need to emphasize this) but considering the price and the availability i thought it would be one more thing to do that could halp make some power.


----------

